# Hilfe beim Umbau einer Güllegrube zum Schwimmteich



## Maflix (25. Aug. 2016)

Hallo, das hier ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum. Angemeldet habe ich mich, weil ich euere Hilfe brauche, da ich irgendwie nicht weiter komme, bzw. Angst habe falsch zu investieren. Aber von vorne:

Ich habe letztes Jahr im Frühjahr die ehemalige Güllegrube zu einem Schwimmteich umgebaut. Am Anfang war alles super und das Wasser Glasklar, aber nach einiger Zeit...... ALGEN!!!

Besatz sind 5 Kois wesentlich mehr wird auch nicht dazu kommen.
Der Teich ist ein Betonbecken mit ca. 420x260cm und einer durchschnittlichen Wassertiefe von 140cm, also rund 15m³ Wasser.
Filter: ein billig Durchlauffilter aus dem Internet für 250€ inkl. Pumpe und UVC Einheit für anscheinend 30 000l mit Fischbesatz. Der Auslauf geht über den Wasserfall.Die Pumpe läuft über eine Zeitschaltuhr von 6-22 Uhr, Nachts läuft eine Belüftung im Filter. Der Wasserfall ist Nachts einfach etwas zu laut. 
Bepflanzung: Lediglich eine Pflanzinsel, die ich erst kürzlich reingesetzt habe.
Eigentlich ist das Wasser recht klar, also ich kann bis zum Boden schauen, aber an den Wänden hab ich üble Fadenalgen, die ich gerne loswerden würde. Heute war ich mit einem Besen drin und hab die Wände abgeschrubbt. 2 Mal musste ich danach den Filter lehren. Jetzt ist das Wasser natürlich relativ trüb, bis der Filter wieder alles draußen hat.
Ich habe keine Lust mehr im Sommer dauernd den Filter putzen zu müssen und die Wände abzuschrubben. Deswegen will ich nächstes Jahr nochmal investieren und da was verändern. Was genau weiß ich noch nicht, aber ich denke ein Spaltsieb ist nicht verkehrt.
Die zwei ersten Bilder zeigen den Bau, die beiden anderen den aktuellen Stand nach der heutigen Reinigung.
Der Zaun ist nur provisorisch und wird nächstes Jahr auch neu gemacht.
Ausgeben will ich ca. +/-1000€ für den Kampf für klares Wasser.


----------



## teichinteressent (25. Aug. 2016)

Wieviel Leistung hat deine UVC?

Bei deiner Größe sollten es mindestens 36 Watt sein.
Ich habe bei 17cbm eine 55 Watt genommen.


----------



## Maflix (25. Aug. 2016)

36W hat sie.


----------



## muh.gp (25. Aug. 2016)

Mit 1000 Euronen lässt sich doch was anfangen...

Zunächst lasse mal deinen Filter 24 Stunden durchlaufen und lege die Zeitschaltuhr ins Regal. Dein Filter startet durch den aktuellen Stillstand bei Nacht nahezu jeden Morgen neu und so wird das nichts mit algenfrei... 

Dann befasse dich hier im Forum mal mit dem Selbstbau von Filtern, die deiner Teichgröße und dem Besatz angepasst sind. Auch ich habe mit einem Billigfilter angefangen, inzwischen leben die __ Spinnen darin, da er für Koiteiche gänzlich ungeeignet war und in der Garage steht. Dann natürlich die bereits empfohlene UVC, die hilft zumindest bei den Schwebealgen.

Soweit mal die ersten Tipps. Ach ja, eines habe ich noch vergessen: Geduld!!! Die Biologie und der Teich brauchen zwei bis drei Jahre ehe das System läuft.


----------



## teichinteressent (25. Aug. 2016)

Die Pumpe schafft wieviel?
Hast du einen Wassertest greifbar.


----------



## mitch (26. Aug. 2016)

Hallo ?,
ich würde versuchen noch ein Becken für *viel mehr* Grünzeugs neben das bestehende anzubauen und die Reinigungsleistung der Pflanzen nützen.
Holger hat es ja schon angesprochen: Filter 24/7 laufen lassen - notfalls den Wasserfall mit einer separaten Pumpe betreiben.


----------



## DbSam (26. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Maflix,

gegen Algen hast Du schon einige Tipps erhalten.
Anbei noch ein kleiner Tipp für einen ruhigeren Wasserfall: Schau Dir mal das Sieb bei diesem - defekter Link entfernt - an.
Dies in rechteckig, angepasst an Deinen Wasserfall und die Konstruktion auf dem Granit befestigt. Das Sieb muss sich ein zwei Zentimeter über dem Wasserspiegel befinden.
Ein Schlosser in Deinem Ort sollte so etwas auch als Blickfang hinbekommen ...


Gruß Carsten

Edit:
Das Sieb vielleicht noch etwas feiner ...


----------



## Maflix (26. Aug. 2016)

Mhh einen zweiten Teich zum Reinigen bekomme ich leider auf dem Hof nicht realisiert. Drumrum ist nur Stein, weils ein Hof ist und kein Garten (Bild zeigt die Grube 2014, die so 10 Jahre ohne Filter lief und sich selbst überlassen wurde)
Das mit dem Sieb muss ich leider auch verwerfen, weil diese Granitbank unter dem Wasserfall zum Sitzen und Baden benutzt wird. Damit würde ich mir den Zugang zum Wasser verbauen. Ich würde dann lieber den Wasserfall umschalten, dass das Wasser über ein Rohr ins Becken läuft. Mit einer Weiche quasi.
Einen Wassertest habe ich dieses Jahr gemacht. Sind halt so normale Teststäbchen von Tetra. PH, KH, GH, NO2, NO3 und CI2. Es war alles im normalen Bereich.


----------



## ina1912 (26. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Maflix!

Erst einmal herzlich willkommen hier im Forum!  Ich muss jetzt auch mal was dazu schreiben.

Du schriebst, dass in diesem Pool einige Fische leben, dass dort Menschen baden (das bedeutet Nährstoffe im Pool), dass es dort so gut wie keine nennenswerten Pflanzen gibt (also keinen Nährstoffzehrer) und dass Dein Filter je nur einen halben Tag läuft (mit anderen Worten,  die Bakterien jeden Tag erneut absterben und die Brühe beim Anschalten dann wieder in den Pool gepumpt wird).

Und der erste Beitrag, der hier kommt, ist die Frage nach einer UVC!?!? 

Leute, der eingetragene Schmutz muss irgendwie RAUS AUS DEM POOL, nicht nur durch UVC abgetötet! Was schon tot ist, muss raus. Entweder durch Pflanzen, die diese Nährstoffe verbrauchen, oder durch Filterbakterien, die in einem lückenlos laufenden und ausreichend dimensionierten Filter LEBEN.


Ich schließe mich Holger an, 24/7 den Filter laufen zu lassen ist das mindeste und das allererste, was du tun solltest. Zweige den Wasserfall ab, wenn er zu laut ist. Hauptsache der Filter läuft durch.
Den Fischen und Eurer eigenen Gesundheit zuliebe: lies Dich hier im Forum durch die Einsteigertipps, um mal ein Verständnis von den grundlegendsten Vorgängen eines solchen Wasserkreislaufs zu bekommen, und dann entscheide, wie Du den Lebewesen am besten gerecht werden kannst. Kannst Du aus Platzgründen weder Technik noch Pflanzen aufstocken, dann gib am besten die Fische in einen gesunden Teich ab und wirf Chlortabletten in deinen Pool....

Lg ina


----------



## Maflix (26. Aug. 2016)

Der Filter wird nachts über einen kleinen Kompressor für die Zeit belüftet wo kein Wasser fließt, wie ich schon geschrieben hatte. Schwebealgen hab ich eigentlich keine Probleme, ich kann problemlos bis auf den Grund schauen. Bitte nicht die Brühe auf dem Foto aus meinem vorigen Beitrag anschauen, das war vor den Fischen und dem Umbau. Mein Problem sind vor allem Fadenalgen an der Wand.
Den Filter kann ich aber so umbauen, dass er Nachts durchläuft, das ist kein Problem. Mehr Pflanzen kann ich durch 2 zusätzliche Pflanzinseln auch zutun. Aber ob das mein Problem löst weiß ich nicht.
Die Fische würde ich nur ungern abgeben, weil es vornehmlich doch eherr ein Teich ist als ein Pool. Gebadet wird vielleicht an 15 Tagen im Jahr.

Platz für Technik hab ich, aber leider nicht für einen Filterteich.


----------



## DbSam (26. Aug. 2016)

Mit einem Algenrasen an den Wänden wirst Du leben müssen.
Die Frage ist, wie lang er im Moment ist ...


Gruß Carsten

Edit:
Für alle anderen Maßnahmen, da weiß ich nicht ob Dein geplanter Tausender ausreichend ist.


----------



## Maflix (26. Aug. 2016)

Vielleicht 1cm. Mehr ist da nicht. Ich kehr den alle paar Monate mal ab, dann ist halt das Wasser 1 tag trüb und ich muss den Filter putzen. Es nervt mich halt etwas.... die frage ist, was kann man dagegen machen? Anderer Filter? Mehr Pflanzen? Oder hat man da gar keine Chance?


----------



## mitch (26. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,


Maflix schrieb:


> Mein Problem sind vor allem Fadenalgen an der Wand.


Fadenalgen sind auch Pflanzen die Nährstoffe brauchen, schon mal besser wie gar nix. 
Durch das Abkehren kommen dann die aufgenommenen Nährstoffe ja wieder aus dem Teich - alles eigentlich 




Maflix schrieb:


> Platz für Technik hab ich.


direkt neben dem Teich? und wieviel Platz?


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Aug. 2016)

Der Algenrasen an den Wänden ist völlig normal und für die Fische überlebenswichtig, weil dieser anscheinend die einzige funktioierende Biostufe in Deinem Teich darstellt.
Er ist anscheinend der "Pflanzenfilter" und an fast allen Koi-Teichen auf der Folienoberfläche zu finden.
Der Dünger, welcher aus den Fischen kommt, wird halt in den Algen=Pflanzen verwertet.

Du hast also einen Koiteich, in dem gelegentlch auch geplanscht wird.
Dementsprechend sollte die Filteranlage auch auf Koi- Haltung ausgerichtet sein.
Leider- hast Du vermutlich beim Teichbau keinen Bodenablauf eingebaut??

Kurze Beschreibung der "Teichtechnik" könnte helfen ein paar Tips zu geben.

-Bodenablauf?
-Verrohrung von wo nach wohin?
-Teichabdichtung- Folie, GfK?
-Pumpe- liegt im Teich oder???
-Filter- welcher??

Rücklaufverrohrung?


----------



## Zacky (26. Aug. 2016)

Maflix schrieb:


> Anderer Filter?


Ja, ein vernünftiger Grobschmutz-Vorfilter (Siebfilter) wäre eine erste Maßnahme.



Maflix schrieb:


> Mehr Pflanzen?


Ja, auch das wäre ganz sinnvoll, da die Pflanzen einen gewissen Teil der vorhandenen Nährstoffe aufnehmen würden.


----------



## DbSam (26. Aug. 2016)

Maflix schrieb:


> Vielleicht 1cm. Mehr ist da nicht.


Ja, genau das meinte ich mit 'Algenrasen'.



Maflix schrieb:


> Es nervt mich halt etwas...


Dann könntest Du auch andere Prioritäten setzen, wie Du hier schon schreibst:


Maflix schrieb:


> ... weil es vornehmlich doch eher ein Teich ist als ein Pool ...


In einem Teich stört der Algenrasen eher nicht.
Eher im Gegenteil, denn da haben Deine Fische etwas zu 'nuckeln' ...
Und, wie Torsten schon schreibt, ist das eine Biostufe



Maflix schrieb:


> ... die frage ist, was kann man dagegen machen? Anderer Filter? Mehr Pflanzen? Oder hat man da gar keine Chance?


Frage 3 Leute und Du bekommst 4 Antworten ...
Was immer zutrifft: Die Nährstoffe müssen aus dem Teich, auch die durch die Biologie umgewandelten Produkte müssen irgendwann raus. Deshalb wird auch immer ein wöchentlicher Teilwasserwechsel empfohlen (erst Wasser raus, dann frisches Wasser einfüllen).

Ansonsten:

Poolroboter
oder einen Endlos-Vliesfilter oder einen Trommelfilter mit einer dementsprechend dimensionierten Filterkette
zusätzlich noch einen Pflanzenfilterteich
oder, oder, oder
Mit ein, zwei schwimmenden Pflanzinseln wirst Du eher nicht zum Ziel kommen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Maflix (26. Aug. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> -Bodenablauf?
> -Verrohrung von wo nach wohin?
> -Teichabdichtung- Folie, GfK?
> -Pumpe- liegt im Teich oder???
> ...



-Bodenablauf: Die Betonwanne war schon fertig, ist aber leicht abfallend 20cm Gefälle auf 4,2m. Dort ist auch eine Kuhle im Boden, da sitzt der Ansaugstutzen für die Pumpe, also der tiefste Punkt im Teich.

-die Pumpe sitzt hinter dem Wasserfall in einer Hütte, genau wie der Filter. Auf den Bildern im ersten Beitrag sieht man es am besten. Der Wasserfall trifft auf die Granitplatte, die ca. 20cm unter Wasser ist. Auf der selben Seite wird auch in 1,5m Tiefe angesaugt. Nicht ideal, ich weiß. Aber war der tiefste Punkt und baulich nur schwer anders möglich.

- Teichdichtung ist die mit spezieller Farbe gestrichene Betonwanne. Die Farbe ist für Fische geeignet.

- Pumpe außerhalb vom Wasser, bin ja nicht lebensmüde

- Filter ist so ein Doppelkammer Biofilter mit vielleicht 2mal 50l Inhalt. Wahrscheinlich unterdimensioniert.

Ansetzen würde ich gerne hier: Pumpe 24/7laufen lassen, UVC mit Spaltsieb vor einen größeren besseren Filter und nochmal eine Pflanzinsel oder zwei.....


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Aug. 2016)

Und der Durchmesser- ungefähre Länge des am Boden zur Pumpe abgehenden Rohres??


----------



## muh.gp (26. Aug. 2016)

Maflix, Deine ersten Schritte hören sich sehr gut an. Gehe lieber Schritt für Schritt an das Problem, dann siehst du auch welche Maßnahme etwas bringt. Vom Besatz bist ja nicht an der Grenze...


----------



## mitch (26. Aug. 2016)

Maflix schrieb:


> und nochmal eine Pflanzinsel oder zwei.....


oder du hängst "Blumenkästen" auf die Innenseite des Beckens .


----------



## Maflix (5. Sep. 2016)

So, nun habe ich mich mal etwas eingelesen und habe folgendes beschlossen:

Der Filter sammt Pumpe wird zum nächsten Frühjahr ausgetauscht. Stattdessen wird reinkommen:

- neue Pumpe mit 12V Unterwasser von Osaga (10000l), die alte lief außerhalb knapp unter der Wasserlinie und ist schonmal ausgfallen wegen dem Pegel
- dann gehts durch eine UVC Einheit von Osaga mit 55W
- Trommelfilterselbstbau, da wage ich mich übern Winter dran. Die nötigen Maschinen und habe ich und das Material zum Großteil auch. Ich hätte sogar noch eine komplette fertig bespannte Edelstahltrommel, aber ich glaube die ist zu groß, muss ich mal messen. Bei meinem Durchfluss sollte ein 300er KG Rohr locker reichen. Das handwerkliche Geschick müsste auch reichen.... 
- das Wasser fliest danach durch 2 große Biofilter, da bin ich noch am überlegen und das Abflussrohr auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite wieder in den Teich, damit eine Strömung entsteht.

Das ganze soll auf eine Europalette passen. Platz habe ich 130x110cm (Länge x Breite) und Höhe ca. 170cm. Also eine Europalette passt locker rein. Nur die Fässer könnten noch problematisch sein. Nehm ich rund, wirds nur eine Bio Einheit. Und oval Fässer sind echt teuer. An einen IBC hab ich auch schon gedacht, das wird dann aber auch nur einer.


----------



## mitch (6. Sep. 2016)

Maflix schrieb:


> An einen IBC hab ich auch schon gedacht, das wird dann aber auch nur einer.


1000 liter Wasser sollten als Bioteil (gefüllt mit 100L __ Hel-X) locker ausreichen.



Maflix schrieb:


> Trommelfilterselbstbau


find ich  meiner ist aus einem alten Wäschetrockner entstanden - und er läuft immer noch zu meiner Zufriedenheit.


----------



## Maflix (19. März 2017)

Ich melde mich hier mal nach langer Zeit wieder zurück.
Der Trommelfilter ist bei der Fertigstellung. Also die Trommel dreht schon elektrisch und ist fertig bespannt. Eigentlich fehlt somit nur noch die Spülung und Steuerung. Das mache ich nächste Woche. Als Spülpumpe habe ich eine 8Bar Tauchpumpe genommen mit 1000l/min. Das sollte gehen.
Als Biokammer hab ich 2x300l Regenfässer genommen, die unten miteinander verbunden sind. Da kommen dann Helix rein.
2 Fragen bleiben:

-Welches Helix (2 verschiedene oder in beide das gleiche) und welche Menge
-Wie groß sollte ich den Rücklauf zum Teich mit HT Rohr machen? Länge ca. 5m und Höhenunterschied von 50cm bis zum Wasser. Die Pumpe schafft ca 7000l bei der Höhe und ich würde gerne noch eine 2. irgendwann dazuholen mit ähnlicher Leistung. Ich glaube ich brauche DN110, hätte aber lieber 75er genommen, da ich durch ne Granitwand durchmuss


----------



## trampelkraut (19. März 2017)

Wenn da noch eine 2. Pumpe kommen soll, würde ich 2 x 110 mm als Rücklaufleitung legen. 75 mm wird bei 7000l/h zu knapp.


----------



## Maflix (20. März 2017)

Eigentlich logisch, mein Fehler Also werde ich erstmal DN110 nehmen und es später bei Bedarf erweitern. Ich muss eh erstmal schauen, wieviel dier Filter so verträgt.

Und wie ist es mit den Helix?


----------



## Maflix (4. Apr. 2017)

So, der Trommler ist nun in Betrieb und das Wasser absolut klar bis auf den Grund. Das ist schon ein krasser Unterschied. Heute habe ich die Biokammern mit 100l Helix 12er bestückt. Leider wirbeln diese nicht so, wie ich es gedacht habe. Da werde ich wohl doch etwas nachhelfen müssen. Aber zu dem alten Bio-Filter eine deutliche Steigerung.


----------

